# Rice or Nice



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok, so, since ninja has clearly been sucking on too many werthers originals and this appears to have affected his sense of taste 

Is this rice or nice? :thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Like the sound but not a big fan of the blacked out rear lights


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

stewartmak7 said:


> Like the sound but not a big fan of the blacked out rear lights


Sorry, should have been clearer, it's about the intake sound at ~48 seconds in :thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

wtf's with your avatar


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice induction noise.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Quite like the sound, day to day it would probably drive me nuts though LOL, PS what's with the avatar RP !


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Ok, so, since ninja has clearly been sucking on too many werthers originals and this appears to have affected his sense of taste


Cheek of some youngsters with huge ego's :lol: that like originals...*hits RP with Werthers Crag Specials*

sense of taste how very dare you you young whippersnapper....

your car is going to be a *RICER* just to ensure you can see from way up above ego boy. :lol:

*Disclaimer: - *i am in no way to anyone reading this wondering WTF is it with these pair the age these fools are trying to make out.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

wtf is that avatar all about!?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Quite like the sound, day to day it would probably drive me nuts though LOL, *PS what's with the avatar RP* !


Well, I thought I'd balance up the number of female/male avatars


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wookey said:


> wtf is that avatar all about!?


hes being open about his love J1ODYA :lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great sound, and looks nice, shame its an auto though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> hes being open about his love J1ODYA :lol:


Well, I know you didn't want it made public, but I couldn't keep it in the closet any longer ninja :argie::lol::wave:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Well, I know you didn't want it made public, but I couldn't keep it in the closet any longer ninja :argie::lol::wave:


I think you need to check GC 2nd page of the current most popular thread!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> I think you need to check GC 2nd page of the current most popular thread!


Oh... dear...me....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Oh... dear...me....


i know J1ODYA no longer loves you horrific. :lol:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

nice sound when its being floored, but otherwise i'd get really annoyed at the attention grabbed by it in traffic etc.. If you could turn the "noise" on... then great


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robz said:


> nice sound when its being floored, but otherwise i'd get really annoyed at the attention grabbed by it in traffic etc.. If you could turn the "noise" on... then great


It's called mashing the accelerator


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> It's called mashing the accelerator


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


>


Epic :lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't be assed watching the clip if it's another of your jap crap boxes, but i see you've started something with your avatar lol. I see grandad ovlov has had to attempt to reaffirm his masculinity with his new one :lol::lol: Not fooling anyone though Ninja, and my door is most definitely locked to keep you out! :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> Can't be assed watching the clip if it's another of your *jap crap boxes*, but i see you've started something with your avatar lol. I see grandad ovlov has had to attempt to reaffirm his masculinity with his new one :lol::lol: Not fooling anyone though Ninja, and my door is most definitely locked to keep you out! :lol:


I give up with you :lol: Fix or repair daily sir


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> I give up with you :lol: Fix or repair daily sir


Lol, it gets worse, I've just done something I said I'd never do, I've bought a Citroen :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> Lol, it gets worse, I've just done something I said I'd never do, I've bought a Citroen :doublesho


Aka french tractor?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Epic :lol::lol::lol::thumb:


mwhhaha


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Aka french tractor?


hes going to start bashing things like the french you watch it PSA man :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Rice and pretty slow certainly round the twisty stuff around my area


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Sound's awful


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> hes being open about his love J1ODYA :lol:





RisingPower said:


> Well, I know you didn't want it made public, but I couldn't keep it in the closet any longer ninja :argie::lol::wave:





Ninja59 said:


> i know J1ODYA no longer loves you horrific. :lol:


I'm a slave to the c*ck!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I'm a *slave for RP in my spare time!*


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho :thumb: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> I can't get enough bum love, it doesn't matter who it's with or when they want it, I just can't help but say yes.... I live to please men in anyway I can!!! My brown towel holder is the place for fun!!!


oh very mature!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I cannot handle my life without RP taking me from behind.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> RP, RP, he's our man, if he can't love me, no one can!!!





Ninja59 said:


> Stay away from him, he's all mine & I WILL fight you for his love!





J1ODY A said:


> I'm not the type to get in the way of true love, he's all yours buddy.





Ninja59 said:


> Good, you come near either of us again & I will scratch out your eyes... now back to loving his man sword!


:wave:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> :wave:


weirdo. :lol: hes all yours....

anyhow








no RICER Parts


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Rice and pretty slow certainly round the twisty stuff around my area


They clearly can't drive then  Though, I think it does need at least sway bars as it does weigh a fair bit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

nice sound, awful handling car


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

junkfood said:


> nice sound, awful handling car


Have you actually driven one?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The problem is, it's a gt car, it's quite heavy, so it'll never handle like an elise, which imho is the standard for handling.

But rwd, predictable and controllable break away, very little understeer, more roll than I'd like but less than in the M3 (arbs should cure this) and with some choice mods it can corner pretty damn well.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not keen on the noise at all.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I like it although I don't know how long it would take before I was wishing it was quiet again


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i long forgot the real purpose related to this thread! :lol: apart from it featuring MR RP which can only mean one thing!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> i long forgot the real purpose related to this thread! :lol: apart from it featuring MR RP which can only mean one thing!


Talking about the Z and his Zoro costume


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I like 6 cylinders on there flat sounds much better


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> Talking about the Z and his Zoro costume


well yes he his a zorro!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Have you actually driven one?


yes actually i have - around the ring

have you done the same then?


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the induction noise! The wheels look ****e though? i'm 50/50 on the rear lights.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

There is more rice about that car than the population of china consumes lol. In your face RP lol.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Induction noise = sex wee. 

Brian, next time you go get a rent4ring swift. Then you will see what true handling is


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

junkfood said:


> yes actually i have - around the ring
> 
> have you done the same then?


You've driven a 350z around the ring? In which case, what did you find wrong with the handling. I'm just curious.

If you were expecting sports car handling from a big heavy gt car without any mods, good luck with that.

The M3 was lousy around brands hatch in terms of handling due to its weight, roll, etc, this weighs less, is lower and rolls less. It's no elise though that's for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> You've driven a 350z around the ring? In which case, what did you find wrong with the handling. I'm just curious.
> 
> If you were expecting sports car handling from a big heavy gt car without any mods, good luck with that.
> 
> The M3 was lousy around brands hatch in terms of handling due to its weight, roll, etc, this weighs less, is lower and rolls less. It's no elise though that's for sure.


its handles how you described the m3:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

junkfood said:


> its handles how you described the m3:thumb:


But technically, that isn't awful, it's how you'd expect a reasonably heavy car to handle without any mods and the 350z, is a heavy car.

I just don't get how that is awful handling. Awful handling is something which understeers into a tree, not something which can't keep up with much lighter cars in twisties which I presume is what you're comparing it to?

What exactly were you expecting from a GT car with no pretense to be anything else?

I didn't get it for out and out handling or as a track car as that would have been utterly stupid considering it's a daily. I wouldn't even want to take it to a track as it is, for the road though, it's pretty fun.

Taking the M3 to the track wasn't particularly fun either imho.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> There is more rice about that car than the population of china consumes lol. In your face RP lol.


I'd say says the old man with a flat cap in a JRG 5 series, but you didn't get JRG


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I'd say says the old man with a flat cap in a JRG 5 series, but you didn't get JRG


hes going to wrap it in JRG i believe following visiting Bradford.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

We the brave, the few (well, there are only two of us ); The purveyors of the tartan slippers, pipes, flat caps, driving gloves, lack of indicators and a sense of direction that beggars belief because we're old, grey and worn out, stand shoulder to shoulder and declare that hence forth you shall be forever known as "Ricer Boy"



Sorry bud, it's not a five pot ovlov


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Reds said:


> We the brave, the few (well, there are only two of us ); The purveyors of the tartan slippers, pipes, flat caps, driving gloves, lack of indicators and a sense of direction that beggars belief because we're old, grey and worn out, stand shoulder to shoulder and declare that hence forth you shall be forever known as "Ricer Boy"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, it's not a five pot ovlov


Damn ovlov drivers, get back to sucking on your werthers and sipping your G&T's


----------

